# Love...



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Love is the greatest force in the universe. It can make you the happiest person in the world and it can also break you. I'm crying as I type this.....I just got my heart broken......this is literally the worse moment of my life. I've been through a lot but nothing hurts as much as this. This girl was the best thing that ever happened to me and I loved her more than anything I ever loved. It feels like my whole life just turned upside down. I tell guys all the time don't let a girl become your world and that is what I did now I'm in pieces. She's a great girl and I'm not trying to talk bad about her but man does it hurt. I wish her the best. I just can't deal right now. Love hurts. :crying:

And I thought everything was going well omg. 

Maybe she will rethink it and we try to work things out but we just had the "talk". Apologize if this looks bad on my part by typing this but I literally have no other outlet. She changed my life and I will forever thank her for that.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry. I know you were so happy with her. Try to remember what you told other people with broken hearts. It will take time. Let yourself have time to grieve, but know that you''ll come out of it eventually.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

That sucks, but at least you can learn something about this. Don't become so obsessed with 'love' or someone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Kevin001

Sorry to hear mate. I know that feeling all to well. 

The question is, did you get an answer to what you did wrong? Or did she just fall out of love?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> The question is, did you get an answer to what you did wrong? Or did she just fall out of love?


A little of both I'm fine though, will go on. Thanks.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:squeeze


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Aw man this sux , sad times


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Love always has hope for another day
Love is grace, love is patient, even when it doesn't wanna stay
It doesn't run away, like "andale", it perseveres and suffers pain
And doesn't suffocate though it holds tight, and it doesn't change
Though some would say that love is vain
And it's just a game for the young ones on lovers lane
Or just the chemistry of the brain
Just science, you know something sane
But you know that love is strange and wild and heartbreaking and unexplained
Love is dangerous as a dark street, tuck your chain
Our world's going up in flames
Still love isn't violent, that said it's nothing safe
Cuz it means standing up to hate
So love is costly but love can save and I'm of the faith
But "love your neighbor" isn't a Christian or Muslim phrase
No one owns it as some brothers claim
From the pulpit or from the stage and in the coming age
I hope we'll see it as gay, straight and colorless
Sometimes we all feel motherless above the grave
But it's in death and new life when love is made
It's when you're unashamed and finally unafraid
When you confront the pain
Face death and you'll see in the end only love remains


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sorry to hear this kevin...:frown2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Kevin001 sorry to hear that fella. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

"happiness coming and going, i watch you look at me, watch my fever growing, I know just where I am. How many corners do i have to turn, how many times do I have to learn, all the love I have is my mind, well am I lucky man, with fire in my hands" 

It sucks kevin but you move onward and upward, and better for it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm sorry man, it happens. I mean most of the time, your first girlfriend wont be the girl you end up marrying. I feel like many people have to go through several failed relatonships before they find the ones that's right for them. 

You should be proud of yourself as well because I know that you've always said you wanted a girlfriend and you did get that. You got to experience what it's like to be in a relationship, have sex. 

Sometimes in life you have to learn how to lose before you know how to win. Your failures can make you stronger.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry dude, that sucks



xxDark Horse said:


> I'm sorry man, it happens. I mean most of the time, your first girlfriend wont be the girl you end up marrying. I feel like many people have to go through several failed relatonships before they find the ones that's right for them.
> 
> You should be proud of yourself as well because I know that you've always said you wanted a girlfriend and you did get that. You got to experience what it's like to be in a relationship, have sex.
> 
> Sometimes in life you have to learn how to lose before you know how to win. Your failures can make you stronger.


This is true.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Kevin  "don't let a girl be your world" that you said is interesting. I mean in the way that you tell others the advice but cannot take it yourself, I am also victim to that.

Take care dude


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> A little of both I'm fine though, will go on. Thanks.


You're welcome mate. 

Oh, ok, makes sense. 

What you'll find is you meet many women along the way until you meet "the one". Same happens with women. Just enjoy the journey. 



TheInvisibleHand said:


> he was probably smothering her too much.I saw the stuff he wrote on this forum while they were together and it was really criiiinge worthy


Hopefully he will learn from whatever he did wrong and adjust for the next woman he will meet.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that, Kevin. (((hug)))


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear. Hope you rebound. Just focus on the positives of your life and how much you have achieve already in such a short time.



MinatoMatoi said:


> Don't become so obsessed with 'love' or someone.


Yeah pretty much this. Don't lean your whole body weight onto it, especially in the early parts of a relationship.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that you two broke up. :/ As you said, though, she changed your life in a positive way. Try to appreciate that. Things will get better.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yes @Blue Dino,

sadness comes and goes but you need happiness to come from within and not to rely on others or external factors for it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh boy......I just read this. Wow - I'm stunned.

I'm sorry, man.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> What happened?


She just lost interest pretty much and the distance thing was tough. It was epic and I would do it all over again if I had the chance, she changed me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry @Kevin001 man, breakups just suck. They are horrible, they leave you feeling devastated sometimes, I know the feeling all too well. I'm sorry  Try to remember you will move on, it sucks right now, but right now is temporary. You will find another girl, one that fits you, that you fit better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Yeah I'm ok just happy to have had the small infinity we did have. Never dreamed I would ever have that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Was it the distance?


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

So sorry you're going through this. (((Hugs))) Prayers that you will eventually look back on this with good memories.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry, Kev. 

I learned a while ago you can either lose gracefully or throw a fit in futility. It's good to see you're choosing the former. I'm sure you've learned a lot with the experiences you two shared and it's definitely better she was upfront with you about her feelings than to drag you along.

NOW YOU CAN JOIN THE CLUB OF US HEARTBROKEN SUCKERS!

J/K. I'm not heartbroken nor am I melodramatic enough to make a ****ing club about it. 

Feel better, dog.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks again guys, I'm fine. We'll still talk occasionally. It would be harder if I didn't have good friends that support me and was alone to deal with this.

@komorikun Yeah and she just lost the connection we had. I guess I kinda overwhelmed her as well.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am sorry Kevin. 


This totally demotivates me as well honestly.. Now I am just gonna give up.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

For me personally I don't think it's worth it. I've gotten to this age without ever finding it I guess I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I never been in a relationship and my heart is already broken.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I had someone I called an online girl friend. Actually you could call it two of them if want to call the one that only lasted a week. I think the problem was that they went too much on their feelings. Even though I knew the first girl was too young for me (the age gap wasn't that bad at the time, I was a lot younger back then too) it was kinda exciting that someone from the opposite sex actually expressed interest in me. But after just one week she messages me and says "I know longer feel the same about you" ouch! I was just trying to get over being anxious over knowing that someone had feelings for me. The second girl was a lot worse. Our online thing lasted for an entire month! I really really felt in love this time, and I constantly thought about how to make things work correctly. I also felt very anxious too. But then came the same message "I know longer feel the same about you" this time that line drove me into depression that lasted a month! After that I continued to try to get a girl friend, but just kept running into online issues with various girls, mainly because I kept meeting the wrong kind for me. I also tried the whole online dating thing too, and I tried to be more out there, by giving my phone number and taking that way. But nothing helped me. These experiences changed me too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I had someone I called an online girl friend. Actually you could call it two of them if want to call the one that only lasted a week. I think the problem was that they went too much on their feelings. Even though I knew the first girl was too young for me (the age gap wasn't that bad at the time, I was a lot younger back then too) it was kinda exciting that someone from the opposite sex actually expressed interest in me. But after just one week she messages me and says "I know longer feel the same about you" ouch! I was just trying to get over being anxious over knowing that someone had feelings for me. The second girl was a lot worse. Our online thing lasted for an entire month! I really really felt in love this time, and I constantly thought about how to make things work correctly. I also felt very anxious too. But then came the same message "I know longer feel the same about you" this time that line drove me into depression that lasted a month! After that I continued to try to get a girl friend, but just kept running into online issues with various girls, mainly because I kept meeting the wrong kind for me. I also tried the whole online dating thing too, and I tried to be more out there, by giving my phone number and taking that way. But nothing helped me. These experiences changed me too.


So you never seen these girls irl?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> So you never seen theses girls irl?


Nope! Every woman I have ever met online has lived too far away from me! Often times they were also too young for me. Now days it is even harder to find a single woman who isn't because I keep getting older and older. It's like you start messaging people, and nobody responds so you start messaging more and more and more and boom the one that is too young responds. Then I got criticized for talking to girls too young... And people start asking "What are you saying to these girls that they don't respond?" Followed by the suggestion: "I didn't start getting responses until I started writing them paragraphs" Kevin, I think what it comes down too is how you make them "feel" Some people are a lot better at selling themselves to others. I think lots of these girls want to feel "special" whatever that means to them. And all you can do is try and guess the right combination. As soon they no longer "feel special" whatever that means... They loose interest and drop you, and move on. For them it's no big deal to go from "having feelings for someone" and back to "Let's just be friends". Which in online terms means, "your still on my friends list, I'm not mad at you, and maybe we will say hi once in a while if that..."


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, no. Kevin. :'( This saddens me so much to hear! I'm so sorry, dude... :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Its ok thanks. Your relationship is inspiring, what I hoped for. I had a blast though.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Kev; your posts were always so positive, but distance definitely complicates things. You have the memories and experiences and it'll be hard for both of you for awhile, but as time passes the hurt will fade. Keep busy and active; it helps.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Sorry to hear that Kev; your posts were always so positive, but distance definitely complicates things. You have the memories and experiences and it'll be hard for both of you for awhile, but as time passes the hurt will fade. Keep busy and active; it helps.


Yeah we'll be ok. Thanks .


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks again guys, I'm fine. We'll still talk occasionally. It would be harder if I didn't have good friends that support me and was alone to deal with this.
> 
> @komorikun Yeah and she just lost the connection we had. I guess I kinda overwhelmed her as well.


Here's some unsolicited advice (feel free to ignore it): Stop talking to her. Don't talk to her at all. You need to be away from for a long long while, go no contact and focus on building a life without her.

While talking to her now may seem OK to you, but eventually she will find another guy and fall in love with someone else. When that happens and you're still friends with her, you'd be absolutely destroyed. It'll be the single most painful feeling in the world. I've been through it personally.

I'm not saying kick her out of your life for good (that's an option though), but you need to create a lot of distance between you and her. You absolutely cannot be a good friend while you're still madly in love with her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Here's some unsolicited advice (feel free to ignore it): Stop talking to her. Don't talk to her at all. You need to be away from for a long long while, go no contact and focus on building a life without her.
> 
> While talking to her now may seem OK to you, but eventually she will find another guy and fall in love with someone else. When that happens and you're still friends with her, you'd be absolutely destroyed. It'll be the single most painful feeling in the world. I've been through it personally.
> 
> I'm not saying kick her out of your life for good (that's an option though), but you need to create a lot of distance between you and her. You absolutely cannot be a good friend while you're still madly in love with her.


I'm ok, lol. She can do what she pleases. No hard feeling. I'm moving on to the next. We're good. Thanks though, lol.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree. I got my heart broken once and ever since then I haven't been the same. The feeling is one of the worst ever, so I've kind of dressed my heart in power armor since then. Things will get less ****ty though, good luck to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> I agree. I got my heart broken once and ever since then I haven't been the same. The feeling is one of the worst ever, so I've kind of dressed my heart in power armor since then.


Hmm don't be afraid to fully love again though....I know I will. If I could do it over again I would because that time I had with her was way better than the breakup. Forever grateful.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm don't be afraid to fully love again though....I know I will. If I could do it over again I would because that time I had with her was way better than the breakup. Forever grateful.


I like the way you think about things . Maybe someday I'll be less afraid, that day is not today though lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If love don't ever come for me, then I hope you all find it for me.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that, Kevin  I hope you feel better sometime soon. Take all the time you need. We're here for you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm fine guys.....it happens.


----------

